
Show HN: Codedoc: Easily create beautiful docs/wiki for your software projects - lorean_victor
https://codedoc.cc
======
throwaway888abc
Clean and nice! Also shout out for your core project:

Usable visual coding, always interested: [https://connect-
platform.com/](https://connect-platform.com/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF1UKAlwte8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF1UKAlwte8)

~~~
lorean_victor
Thanks a lot!

